# Happy birthday, mirlo!!



## SDLX Master

*I have just realized it is your birthday, and I am so glad to be the first one to open it here. *
*Happy birthday, dear Mirlo! *
*May all your dreams and expectations come true. *
*God bless now and always! *
*Rog*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños Mirlo!! *

​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Feliz cumpleaños querida Mirlo. 

Que tengas miles de regalos bellísimos y toda la gente que quieres a tu lado - y no te olvides de que aquí te queremos también .

Happy Birthday to YOU!


----------



## coquis14

*¡Mi pájara preferida!*
*¡Muchas felicidades!*

*Aunque no decís cuántos...*


----------



## la_machy

*¡Muchas felicidades, querida Mirlo!*

Espero que hayas tenido un hermoso día. 

Aquí te dejo un amiguito que también quiso felicitarte...


Un abrazo,
Marie.


----------



## gatogab

Mirlo, felices _*'titantos'.*_
Son los deseos de gatogab y de su *compañero* de parrandeo por tejados.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Feliz cumple, querida Mirlo!
un afectuoso abrazo
Silvia


----------



## Mirlo

Dios mío, me han ruborizado.
Muchas gracias a todos empezando con *SDLX Master* (Roger), me alegra mucho verte por acá.
Rayines... gracias por unirte a la fiesta.
Valeria...gracias por pensar en mí y por regalarme un osito.
Coquis...es un secreto, pero de cuarenta no paso de ahora en adelante. 
*La Machy* muchas gracias por todo, incluyendo mi amiguito. 
Gatogab...mi gato preferido, muchas gracias.
Silvia Fernanda...eres tan dulce, muchas gracias.


----------



## Metztli

Mirlo! 
Ya se que llego tarde, pero no tanto tanto, verdad? Todavía me da tiempo de desearte lo mejor para este año y que hayas pasado un día muy lindo, y de comernos una rebanada de pastel, cierto?

*Muchas felicidades!!! *


----------



## chamyto

Como de costumbre.... tarde
pero más vale tarde que nunca. Feliz cumpleaños

By the way ( my birthday was on 8th December and all of you forgot  it !!! )


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades querida Mirlo, aunque sea un poco tarde...


----------



## Vampiro

Y aunque sea aún más tarde, un gran beso de mi parte.
*Feliz cumpleaños*, querida Mirlo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Mirlo

Metztli said:


> Mirlo!
> Ya se que llego tarde, pero no tanto tanto, verdad? Todavía me da tiempo de desearte lo mejor para este año y que hayas pasado un día muy lindo, y de comernos una rebanada de pastel, cierto?
> 
> *Muchas felicidades!!! *


 
Por supuesto que no llegas tarde. Muchísimas gracias, qué pastel tan bello, me recuerda a alguien....


----------



## Mirlo

Chamyto mis disculpas un feliz cumpleaños para ti, y muchas gracias por celebrar el mio.

Romarsan, que puedo decir me alegra que te hayas unido a mi celebración.


----------



## Mirlo

Vampiro said:


> Y aunque sea aún más tarde, un gran beso de mi parte.
> *Feliz cumpleaños*, querida Mirlo.
> 
> Eduardo.
> _


 
*Eduardo*, mi* vampiro* favorito, muchísimas gracias y besos para ti también.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola Mirlo,

Pasaba por aquí de casualidad y vi la fiesta. Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Mirlo

Ishould haveknown said:


> Hola Mirlo,
> 
> Pasaba por aquí de casualidad y vi la fiesta. Muchas felicidades.


 
Nunca es tarde para unirse..muchas gracias y saludos,


----------



## Priss

Mirlo querida!! 11 dias tarde no son demasiados.. ¿verdad?
De todo corazón te deseo mis feliciades y un gusto poder celebrar tu cumple con todos los foreros y con ellos
Abrazos 
http://www.seo-alicante.org/fotos/2006/mirlos-db.jpg


----------



## Mirlo

Priss said:


> Mirlo querida!! 11 dias tarde no son demasiados.. ¿verdad?
> De todo corazón te deseo mis feliciades y un gusto poder celebrar tu cumple con todos los foreros y con ellos
> Abrazos
> http://www.seo-alicante.org/fotos/2006/mirlos-db.jpg


 
¡De veras que nunca lo es!
Muchísimas gracias por acordarte de mi y por mi foto...


----------



## alacant

From one bird to another, sorry I'm late, it's a long journey when you have to rely on your wings.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND FLY VERY HIGH!

ABRAZOS, ALA


----------



## Mirlo

alacant said:


> From one bird to another, sorry I'm late, it's a long journey when you have to rely on your wings.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND FLY VERY HIGH!
> 
> ABRAZOS, ALA


 
Completely understood!!!

Thank you  Ala,
Mirlo


----------

